# Dovetail replacement bits for PC 4216



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

I have been trying to find some nice carbide dovetail bits for my PC 4216 that is on it's way to me and having a bit of a hard time. Reading the manual and the website it looks like 2 bits come with it 17/32 and 9/32 both 7 degree.

Lots of places carry the 17/32 and even state it is a PC replacement but I cannot find any that sell the 9/32 except the OEM bit which I think is HSS. The 9/32 is for the 4215 template kit which is actually the first one I want to use for some projects I have been planning.

So I was hoping someone had already has run into this and found 9/32 7degree somewhere or have figured out that another small bit from MCLS or Whiteside works well on this template.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

9/32" dovetail bit - Google Product Search


froogle Product Search is a good way to find items you want 
======



RoyBullets said:


> I have been trying to find some nice carbide dovetail bits for my PC 4216 that is on it's way to me and having a bit of a hard time. Reading the manual and the website it looks like 2 bits come with it 17/32 and 9/32 both 7 degree.
> 
> Lots of places carry the 17/32 and even state it is a PC replacement but I cannot find any that sell the 9/32 except the OEM bit which I think is HSS. The 9/32 is for the 4215 template kit which is actually the first one I want to use for some projects I have been planning.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Roy - for tough to find stuff try Woodworkersworld.net or toolstoday.com. Tools today is primarily Amana stuff and Woodworkers world is Whiteside. Holbren.com is another pretty decent one. None are exactly bargain basement but are reasonable on shipping and service is quick.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Roy
> 
> 9/32" dovetail bit - Google Product Search
> 
> ...


I Googled the crap out of it for a couple of days with marginal success. I can honestly say I have never used Froogle and in fact for got it existed! Thanks 




jschaben said:


> Hi Roy - for tough to find stuff try Woodworkersworld.net or toolstoday.com. Tools today is primarily Amana stuff and Woodworkers world is Whiteside. Holbren.com is another pretty decent one. None are exactly bargain basement but are reasonable on shipping and service is quick.


Thank you. My normal goto sites were not helping and I even went to the local WoodCraft at lunch with no luck.

It is nice to have a few more reccomended web sites.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Froogle found these on eBay

2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini

Perfect since that is the set I am looking for.

I found a couple references to this seller here but nothing really bad. Pretty good price but I do not mind paying a little more for bits that will last.

What is the current thinking on Super Carbide Tools bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

I buy his bits all the time..and have posted his site many,many times.

========



RoyBullets said:


> Froogle found these on eBay
> 
> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RoyBullets said:


> Froogle found these on eBay
> 
> 2 pc Dovetail Router Bit Set For Porter Cable 4215 Mini
> 
> ...


Almost everything I have gotten from him has been pretty good. The only problem I have had is with his extra long (3") straight bits. More vibration than I am comfortable with. Otherwise a thumbs up.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

The jig and my extra base arrived today so I am going to dig into the docs and get dirty finally.


----------

